# 1890’s Glenwood



## TheWindrider (Dec 28, 2019)

I have been gifted with a 1897-98 Glenwood barn find gem. The bike was found laid up in a barn on a 1850’s one family, several generations farm. The estate went up for sale and here are pics of the find, as I received it on Christmas Eve and the subsequent tear-down. The bike is wonderfully intact for a 120yr old safety bike. Restoring classic/vintage bikes is what I love to do but THIS is my first wood wheel skip chain journey.
So, here we go...


----------



## TheWindrider (Dec 28, 2019)

Here is a pic of the tool pouch that was binder twined to the top tube, with wrench and pump. The small bell (it works) adds scale.


----------



## TheWindrider (Dec 28, 2019)

The BB was an easy repack...




Bicycle archaeology is more art than science. Yes, there is preserved paint under that caked layer of clay, grease and 100yrs of dust..




check this out...


----------



## TheWindrider (Dec 30, 2019)

Pedals were soaked in oxalic acid last night for just that right amount of rust removal to blend with the total bike patina. It really is more art than science.


----------



## TheWindrider (Dec 30, 2019)

I found the headbadge under that 100yrs of dust. It cleaned up quite nicely.


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Dec 30, 2019)

Great job.


----------



## mike j (Dec 30, 2019)

Art, craft, archeology, fun. Looking good.


----------



## TheWindrider (Dec 31, 2019)

Frame clean up finished, pedals, BB repacked and assembled.


----------



## West is the Best (Dec 31, 2019)

OMG what a truly fairy tale find..still able to find gems in 2020. Great story.. a treasure for sure.

Congrats!!


----------



## TheWindrider (Dec 31, 2019)

West is the Best said:


> OMG what a truly fairy tale find..still able to find gems in 2020. Great story.. a treasure for sure.
> 
> Congrats!!



Thank you, West. This one is quite a surprise and will be for quite some time. No way I can top this one.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Dec 31, 2019)

Dang, your effort in getting this back in shape is awesome!  Looking forward to more photos as you make progress.


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 31, 2019)

What are the chances that it existed long enough for a professional to get his hands on it?


----------



## TheWindrider (Dec 31, 2019)

Goldenrod said:


> What are the chances that it existed long enough for a professional to get his hands on it?



This really does have me humbled. I wonder how many bike boom safety bikes survived the WWII  steel recycling war efforts.


----------



## gkeep (Jan 1, 2020)

Have you checked the tube or handle bars for any hidden buiid sheet or papers? Wonderful rescue, congratulations, amazing original condition.


----------



## TheWindrider (Jan 1, 2020)

gkeep said:


> Have you checked the tube or handle bars for any hidden buiid sheet or papers? Wonderful rescue, congratulations, amazing original condition.



Not deliberately but sure will now. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## TheWindrider (Jan 1, 2020)

Does anyone produce/sell these grips? It’s wood with leather lacing. I need one like this or a pair of repops similar.


----------



## gkeep (Jan 1, 2020)

There are a couple members who have new ones for sale from time to time. Search 'leather wrapped wood grips' or TOC grips. Bricycle males them and there is also a source in Germany. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/leather-wrapped-grips.125148/.
Happy New Year!


----------



## TheWindrider (Jan 1, 2020)

gkeep said:


> There are a couple members who have new ones for sale from time to time. Search 'leather wrapped wood grips' or TOC grips. Bricycle males them and there is also a source in Germany. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/leather-wrapped-grips.125148/.
> Happy New Year!



Thank you!


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 1, 2020)

gkeep said:


> Have you checked the tube or handle bars for any hidden buiid sheet or papers? Wonderful rescue, congratulations, amazing original condition.



One of my Whizzer finds had a title rolled up in the handle bars for a Whizzer trailer.  Closest catigory they had.


----------



## JLF (Jan 1, 2020)

Incredible find!  Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## TheWindrider (Jan 1, 2020)

Goldenrod said:


> One of my Whizzer finds had a title rolled up in the handle bars for a Whizzer trailer.  Closest catigory they had.



How cool to find that! Haven’t found anything in the handlebar or frame tubes. That was worth the time to check, thanx!


----------



## TheWindrider (Jan 4, 2020)

Stuff just got real. Yup, time to learn how to relace.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 6, 2020)

From my 1912 John M. Smyth catalog.


----------



## TheWindrider (Jan 6, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> From my 1912 John M. Smyth catalog.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1119935



Now THAT is cool.


----------



## TheWindrider (Jan 7, 2020)

Stuff just got real...Despoked and working on the hub. Spokes are ordered. Front has 32 hole 11 7/8”, rear has 36 12”. My first at relacing.




After looking at the present color and condition, knowing the hubs, spokes and tires will look new, I caved in to the temptation to refinish rims. This should make the wheels blend as a major component. Plus, will make the gorgeous wood stand out and shout “Wood Rims!!”.
Here is a glimpse, a project within a project:


----------



## TheWindrider (Jan 11, 2020)

A little before and after with the rim restoration. This is looking much better than going “full on patina” purist. The main feature of these bikes is the wooden rims (my opinion) and will make for good display on an evening ride downtown.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jan 11, 2020)

Boy, you are really making them look nice!


----------



## TheWindrider (Feb 13, 2020)

Here is “Barney”, just completed the project. Had a first ride last week. Finished!!!!!!


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 15, 2020)

Wow just wow


----------

